
Show HN: Overstated – React state management library that's delightful to use - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/fabiospampinato/overstated
======
fabiospampinato
Author here. I've kind of rewritten unstated [0], because building large-ish
apps with it was starting to become troublesome. Overstated is:

\- Even simpler: connecting to the stores via `useStore` of `connect` is much
more ergonomic than unstated's `Subscribe` component.

\- Much more performant: it encourages the user to use only the state/methods
he needs (via a selector function) so it can re-render components only when
absolutely necessary.

\- TypeScript friendly: our `useStore` hook is fully typed and makes writing
components a joy (I think this is huge once you actually get to try it).

What do you think? :)

[0]
[https://github.com/jamiebuilds/unstated](https://github.com/jamiebuilds/unstated)

